# My cockatiel is bleeding !!!



## CourtneyKay (Dec 26, 2013)

Her wings are clipped and decided to jump off her perch and landed right on her butt. She's bleeding (not badly) underneath her tail feathers and I don't know what to do I heard a bird can dye from a few drops of blood. I don't have quick stop I don't know what that is is there anything I can do to make sure she doesn't die or bleed to death please help ! It's not dropping but it's like soaked into her feathers


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

First off, she won't die if she loses a little bit of blood. If the bleeding isn't stopping on its own, you need to restrain her in a towel and apply some regular cooking flour to the source of the bleeding. It will clot the blood and hopefully stop it. Don't worry if she picks at it or preens the area, she will clean it up herself. Be sure to watch her closely, and reapply the flour if you need to.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

As stated above birds will not die from loosing a few drops of blood, however if it continues to bleed it can cause problems. Can you turn her over and inspect her tail feathers? Sounds like she may of broken a blood feather. These can continue to bleed. Tail feathers are quite loose and can easily and almost painlessly be plucked out. If you find a broken blood feather, just hold your bird gently but firmly in one hand and give a firm quick pull on the feather. Pull it straight out from the bird and it should come out very easily. Your bird may give a quick squawk, but it is more startled than hurt.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Take a look at this thread. Blood Feathers-What They Are and What To Do About Them


----------



## CourtneyKay (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi everyone, so I freaked out and rushed her to an emergency vet. I was so scared lol. Turns out it WAS just a broken feather and it wound up clotting on its own . It cost me $300 dollars and 3 hours of time for the vet to look at it and tell me she'd be ok -.- you guys are the better vets, I should have just took your advice !! Lol thanks !


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

It is possible if she knocks it, that it could start bleeding again... If so just pull it out.. It is quick, almost painless (think pulling a few hairs out real quick) and much less stressful for you both!

And WOW $300.?? That's expensive!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

$300 is robbery! I'm glad your bird is okay and I'm glad to hear that you took her to the vet when you weren't sure what to do. I'm very disappointed your vet charged that amount.


----------



## chrisjfinlay (Nov 30, 2013)

$300 sounds steep BUT it's a small price to pay for peace of mind - if you're ever in any doubt, always see a vet.

That said, the above advice given was right on the mark, and it something to bear in mind for next time. A blood feather can be easily damage and if damaged will bleed - the bleeding in turn is very easy to stop with flour.

A good investment would be styptic swab/bud/strip - usually easily found at any pet store or veterinarian that carries medical supplies. This will do the same job as flour, but has the added bonus of having a very small quantity of painkiller and will help keep the wound clean. Because they're small (the ones we have are the same size and shape as a cotton bud), you can stop the bleeding without accidentally coating your bird in flour 

Always remain calm - a clear mind is a well functioning mind.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I totally agree with chrisjfinlay.Its never too much to have a first aid kit for your bird,just as we do for ourselves and children.You never know if youre gonna need it and when.Theres also first aid kits ready for use for sale for birds.-try www.mysafebirdstore or google first aid kits birds youll sure to find them, surely not as expensive as the vet.In any case,I also agree that better safe than sorry.Youre a good cockatiel mom.Hope your baby gets well soon.Hugs and kisses from Brazil X x Teresa


----------



## chrisjfinlay (Nov 30, 2013)

nassrah said:


> I totally agree with chrisjfinlay.Its never too much to have a first aid kit for your bird,just as we do for ourselves and children.You never know if youre gonna need it and when.Theres also first aid kits ready for use for sale for birds.-try www.mysafebirdstore or google first aid kits birds youll sure to find them, surely not as expensive as the vet.In any case,I also agree that better safe than sorry.Youre a good cockatiel mom.Hope your baby gets well soon.Hugs and kisses from Brazil X x Teresa


Working link: http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/


----------



## Rick77 (Mar 14, 2013)

I came home from work the other day to find my little one, Woodstock (male) having blood on top and under his feathers. I was clueless what had happened. His cage is next to Butters, a female. I think he may have been showing off to her and showing off his wings like he does at times(mating instinct?). Maybe he was flapping his wings in the cage and fell. I was really upset, but the blood was dark brown and dried and he did not seem upset; I was a lot more upset and didn't sleep well the other night. I wanted to take him to the store where I bought him who was knowledgeable about the birds they sold, and would get his wings clipped again, but the weather was too cold and rainy. I will try another day. I will look into a first aid kit, though it won't be of use if I am not present.


----------



## elliechr_ (Nov 7, 2021)

Hey! I know this is a *very *old thread but the same thing has happened to my birb, shoudl I let her itch it, Its all dry n stuff i only see a scab and she seems happy


----------

